# brake vibration



## cruzineco (Jan 27, 2015)

hello im trying to get info on brake vibration from front brakes. front rotors feel like they are warpped at high speed the harder the braking the more it vibrates. front pads and rotors were replaced 15k ago with drilled rotors.
with a dial indicator on rotors i only have less than 1k runout. has any one had these issues with there car?


----------



## cruzineco (Jan 27, 2015)

wow 107 views but no replys. brake vibration must not be common on this vehicle thanks for looking


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I had a similar problem in my diesel and changed the front rotors for new slotted and dimpled ones at 27,000km and great brakes now.
View attachment 133770


----------

